# ISTANBUL | Sheraton Residence | 42 fl | T/O



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sheraton Residence*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 40 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kozapark/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/Ergenç-Haf...m_rI7xzA59bSL3FM46DVWlfdNTpDG8zNXvGtfVXWCIgXw


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/Ergenç-Haf...m_rI7xzA59bSL3FM46DVWlfdNTpDG8zNXvGtfVXWCIgXw


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/onajjaro/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/sheraton.r...023298147677/2860865520630110/?type=3&theater


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------

